# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  F24  Predeterminato  pagamento per via telematica

## serman

Salve, 
Come da titolo il pagamento di F24 Predeterminato per cod.9001 da un soggetto Iva, deve essere fatto per via telematica.
Al contribuente che normalmente paga gli F24  con homebanking Unicredit, viene comunicato che per questo tipo di modello non è previsto il pagamento online. Non si può nemmeno rivolgere allo sportello  bancario o postale per il pagamento del modulo ricevuto essendo appunto obbligato al pagamento telematico.  Come si risolve e come si riesce a pagare?
Avete idea?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Salve, 
> Come da titolo il pagamento di F24 Predeterminato per cod.9001 da un soggetto Iva, deve essere fatto per via telematica.
> Al contribuente che normalmente paga gli F24  con homebanking Unicredit, viene comunicato che per questo tipo di modello non è previsto il pagamento online. Non si può nemmeno rivolgere allo sportello  bancario o postale per il pagamento del modulo ricevuto essendo appunto obbligato al pagamento telematico.  Come si risolve e come si riesce a pagare?
> Avete idea?

  Ricopia i dati su un modello F24 avendo cura di inserire anche il codice atto normale e lo invia o tramite HB o via Entratel o via FiscoOnLine.

----------


## serman

> Ricopia i dati su un modello F24 avendo cura di inserire anche il codice atto normale e lo invia o tramite HB o via Entratel o via FiscoOnLine.

  Si, ma nell'F24 normale o semplificato viene eccepita la mancanza dell'inserimento del codice ufficio. E allora?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Si, ma nell'F24 normale o semplificato viene eccepita la mancanza dell'inserimento del codice ufficio. E allora?

  Il codice ufficio non deve essere indicato. Mai è stato rifiutato fino a oggi un F24 compilato in questo modo.

----------


## serman

> Il codice ufficio non deve essere indicato. Mai è stato rifiutato fino a oggi un F24 compilato in questo modo.

  Ok, la maggioranza la pensa così...........speriamo bene! :Cool:

----------


## Telempatico

> Salve, 
> Come da titolo il pagamento di F24 Predeterminato per cod.9001 da un soggetto Iva, deve essere fatto per via telematica.
> Al contribuente che normalmente paga gli F24  con homebanking Unicredit, viene comunicato che per questo tipo di modello non è previsto il pagamento online. Non si può nemmeno rivolgere allo sportello  bancario o postale per il pagamento del modulo ricevuto essendo appunto obbligato al pagamento telematico.  Come si risolve e come si riesce a pagare?
> Avete idea?

  Tieni presente che F 24 predeterminato può sempre essere pagato cartaceo,anche da chi ha partita iva(non vale in questo caso l',obbligo) . codice ufficio non serve, c'è il codice atto che fa tutto. 
Inviato dal mio Tab2A7-20F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Telempatico

> Tieni presente che F 24 predeterminato può sempre essere pagato cartaceo,anche da chi ha partita iva(non vale in questo caso l',obbligo) . codice ufficio non serve, c'è il codice atto che fa tutto. 
> Inviato dal mio Tab2A7-20F utilizzando Tapatalk

  http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/wps.../Cosa_fare_se/ 
Inviato dal mio Tab2A7-20F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------

